
Amazon, Walmart Reel as India Curbs Plunge Market into Chaos - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-01/amazon-walmart-reel-as-indian-curbs-plunge-market-into-chaos
======
quantummkv
A very sensible step made by the government (a very rare occurrence in India).
If anyone wants to duke it out to gain market share, do so by merit/features.
Essentially bribing the customer by offering _artificial discounts_ to gain a
monopoly in a crucial market sector is something that should not be encouraged
at any costs.

Especially if it means giving control to an American company with a sanctions
happy government.

